# help deciding on pressure washer



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

HI

I am looking for a new pressure washer in the next few months, 

It will only be used to clean cars, on average it will be 5-6 cars per week, 

The one I have been looking at is the Karcher k5 or k7 from Halfords (cheapest I can see for this)

MY budget would be £300-£400, 

Want a reliable pressure washer with a good hose and easy to take out and put away tidy etc, 

Reason also for the Karcher is 5 years warranty and Halfords is near to me, 
Any advice?


----------



## kvn618 (Feb 11, 2010)

If you decide on Karcher have a look at https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/subcat.asp?mID=Pressure-Washers&sID=K7-Pressure-Washers

Most people do prefer Nilfisk

but I think this is a bargain:

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5421

Spend the rest of cash on products


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

kvn618 said:


> If you decide on Karcher have a look at https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/subcat.asp?mID=Pressure-Washers&sID=K7-Pressure-Washers
> 
> Most people do prefer Nilfisk
> 
> ...


That K4 is a hell of a deal at that price. And for 5-6 cars a week, I'd say it's more than good enough.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know anywhere local (Northern Ireland) does the Nilfisk, 

What is swaying me towards the Karcher is for warranty issues I could just return it to my local Halfords and it is a 5 year warranty


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

kvn618 said:


> If you decide on Karcher have a look at https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/subcat.asp?mID=Pressure-Washers&sID=K7-Pressure-Washers
> 
> Most people do prefer Nilfisk
> 
> ...


thanks for the headsup but I would buy brand new with a 5 year warranty rather than a cheaper buying price with 6month warranty:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Kranzle recently launched this:

http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers.../kranzle-k-1050-p-pressure-cleaner-49501.html - £299

I think there's a dealer in Ballymoney...


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Kranzle recently launched this:
> 
> http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers.../kranzle-k-1050-p-pressure-cleaner-49501.html - £299
> 
> I think there's a dealer in *Ballymoney*...


Good old Ballymoney - aka 'Cowtown' :lol:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

You will get a Karcher K5 with all the attachments delivered for £199, from COSTCO. You will need a membership card or know someone who is a member


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

Nilfisk dealer in loughbrickland near banbridge. Not sure we're u r tho. I prefare nil disk to marcher but that's just me


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Kranzle recently launched this:
> 
> http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers.../kranzle-k-1050-p-pressure-cleaner-49501.html - £299
> 
> I think there's a dealer in Ballymoney...


Looks like a cut down version of the k7 but not being able to pull from a water butt. I would go for this kranzle are bulletproof and fully serviceable.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Although it doesn't have the pressure gauge and adjustment that the K7 has, it does come with Total Stop and quick release on the lance. Looks like a great little machine, I would have got one if I didn't want to run mine off a water butt.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Check out Costco they had K5 with all the bits recently for £199.99 delivered bargain. Many will say nilfisk check Amazon often on offer there, but I have a Bosch at home and a K 2 at my holiday home, the karcher might be cheaper but knocks spots of the Bosch for ease of use and availability for bits and bobs.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks guys for the replies, I am going to a supplier for the Kranzle to see what they are like soon as they seem to be another good option,


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thoughts on this
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=13564

it a karcher HD5/11 P


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Brass cylinder head which is good, and hopefully the build is a bit better than their "consumer" units.

However it weighs less (20kg) than even my little Kranzle K7 (24kg), and also much less than the Nilfisk P150 (26.5kg) http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=1001 which also comes with a 2 year warranty - the HD5 only has a year!

Not that weight is a good thing per se but it does tend to indicate thicker mouldings etc, and hence a more robust machine.

For £300 I think it's between the K1050P and that Nilfisk, unless you didn't get on with the Kranzle dealer  - mainly on the basis that they both have a 2 year warranty (although I'd expect them both to last much longer).


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am going on saturday to see the kranzle range but just keepibg my eyes open for any other deals. Reliability and performance is the important factors here to me! I had a cheaper end Nilfisk unit before (£130) and it was rubbish so it has put me of Nilfisk but I guess maybe I am wrong to compare the cheaper end to the more expensife nilfisk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Scratch that - I've just seen what they're charging for the next model up in the 1050 series http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers...ranzle-k-1050-ts-pressure-cleaner-495051.html - for an extra £50 over the base one, you get a "roto-moulded" trolley chassis and wheels, and storage for the hoses and cables. Oh, and a dirtkiller lance, which is far too harsh for cars but would bring your patio up a treat - and if you didn't want it, they sell on their own for over £50 anyway, so you could definitely sell it for say, £35 and the effective cost of the upgrade to the trolley chassis would be £15 :thumb:

Only downside of these 1050 series is they have a higher speed motor than eg the K7, so won't run off a water butt or tank in a van, etc (in case that's a consideration).


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

steelghost said:


> Scratch that - I've just seen what they're charging for the next model up in the 1050 series http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers...ranzle-k-1050-ts-pressure-cleaner-495051.html - for an extra £50 over the base one, you get a "roto-moulded" trolley chassis and wheels, and storage for the hoses and cables. Oh, and a dirtkiller lance, which is far too harsh for cars but would bring your patio up a treat - and if you didn't want it, they sell on their own for over £50 anyway, so you could definitely sell it for say, £35 and the effective cost of the upgrade to the trolley chassis would be £15 :thumb:
> 
> Only downside of these 1050 series is they have a higher speed motor than eg the K7, so won't run off a water butt or tank in a van, etc (in case that's a consideration).


The Kranzle is the top contender so far but will wait to see it on saturday, From the photos online it looks quite small and light?

No i don't need it to run off either of those supplies luckily enough!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

What about the k series kranzles? Anyone on here using them?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Technically all Kränzle PWs are K-series (not trying to be a smart Alec - all the models are "K-something") - do you mean the K7 (which I have) or another one?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

euge07 said:


> The Kranzle is the top contender so far but will wait to see it on saturday, From the photos online it looks quite small and light?
> 
> No i don't need it to run off either of those supplies luckily enough!


The K1050 TS is about 21kg IIRC, which is by no means light but it's no 28kg bruiser. It looks to me like they're getting a similar level of performance to the K7 out of a smaller pump head by doubling the motor speed. This trades ultimate long life (because the parts move twice as fast) for weight and cost. That said the 1050 machines all have "Total Stop" ie the motor stops running when you take your hand off the trigger (not actually standard on many Kränzle machines since they are designed for continuous industrial / professional usage). This means for home users you sacrifice no meaningful service life, but get a reduction in weight, size and cost - and I think Kränzle have the engineering chops to make it all work reliably. I did quite a bit of reading before I took the plunge with my K7 and no other company I came across was so clearly led by engineering and quality.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

steelghost said:


> Technically all Kränzle PWs are K-series (not trying to be a smart Alec - all the models are "K-something") - do you mean the K7 (which I have) or another one?


Sorry you are right, I meant the models k7 or k10 etc I will be valeting/detailing part time and will be doing 5 cars a week on average so just want to make sure I am getting my moneys worth! Defintely think the kranzle is the way to go!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

euge07 said:


> Sorry you are right, I meant the models k7 or k10 etc I will be valeting/detailing part time and will be doing 5 cars a week on average


I've got a K7, anything in particular you want to know?

They are stripped back PWs in that you basically get the motor + pump attached to a frame / handle that keeps it off the ground and lets you move it, a good quality 10m rubber hose and a standard all-purpose lance (albeit one well suited to car washing use). Build quality is fantastic, and performance certainly up to my expectations.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

just got a Stihl RE 3 year warranty and discounts available seem to be long lasting very happy with it.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Which Stihl did you get ? Their range goes from about £150 to well over £1000


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

jag1 said:


> just got a Stihl RE 3 year warranty and discounts available seem to be long lasting very happy with it.


which model did you go for?

Has it got brass parts etc


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

I have the Nilfisk P150 which I really like. Well built with brass pump, induction motor etc and very powerful with a long duty cycle. The kranzle 1050 unit also looks good though! There is a dealer in Ballybogey but haven't been able to call in yet.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Criptop said:


> I have the Nilfisk P150 which I really like. Well built with brass pump, induction motor etc and very powerful with a long duty cycle. The kranzle 1050 unit also looks good though! There is a dealer in Ballybogey but haven't been able to call in yet.


Yes this Nilfisk looks good and can be bought for under £300 which is a good deal. 2 ywar warranty on that model too I believe


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

So, did you decide on a PW yet?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

steelghost said:


> So, did you decide on a PW yet?


Not yet mate, the mrs is getting it for me for xmas, So I am keeping a keen eye out for deals for the next few weeks, pretty much settled for the Nilfisk P150 though! Looks to be the best value for money :wave:


----------

